# ظهور السيدة العزراء اليووووم لطفله صغيرة وشفاء اخرى ضريرة فى الوراق



## oesi no (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*اخر اخبار ظهورات العدرا فى الوراق 
وطبعا انا لسه جاى من هناك 
العدرا ظهرت لطفله صغيرة فقط وسط الاف من الناس
ظهرتلها فى كاميرة الموبايل بين القبتين
على الرغم من ان كل الموبايلات التانيه مش جايبه حاجة 
ونور القبب مطفى علشان خاطر الاخت بتاعت العاشرة مساءا متقولش نور عادى 
دة اول خبر 
تانى خبر ان فيه واحدة ضريرة فتحت النهاردة فى الكنيسه واحنا واقفين 
وابونا مقعدها جنبه اخر الكنيسه  واعلن كدة بنفسه 

كان معكم مراسل منتدى  الكنيسه من كنيسه العدرا والملاك كورنيش الوراق
سلام ونعمه 

*​


----------



## oesi no (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*فيديو الظهور هحاول اجيبه بكرة
لان الموبايل فصل شحن منى 
*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (16 ديسمبر 2009)

تغطية ممتازة ، ننتظر التفاصيل


----------



## oesi no (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*الف شكر اخويا نيو مان 

*​


----------



## طحبوش (16 ديسمبر 2009)

قلها للعدرا تيجي تزورني عشان انا مش هعمل اي حاجة وحشة خالص بس هي تيجي تزورني عشان نفسي اشوفها 

و مبروك المعجزات و يا رب العدرا تشيل المرض من كل انسان مؤمن و محب


----------



## oesi no (16 ديسمبر 2009)

طحبوش قال:


> قلها للعدرا تيجي تزورني عشان انا مش هعمل اي حاجة وحشة خالص بس هي تيجي تزورني عشان نفسي اشوفها
> 
> و مبروك المعجزات و يا رب العدرا تشيل المرض من كل انسان مؤمن و محب



*طيب هقولك حاجة 
اطلع بلكونه بيتكم 
او حتى بص من الشباك 
وقولها كل اللى نفسك فيه 
وثق انها هتظهرلك قريب
اوعى تفتكرنى بهذر 
بنت عمى تانى يوم الظهور فى كنيسه الوراق اللى هو يوم الجمعه كانت فى بلكونتها وبتطلب منها تظهرلها او تديها علامه انها تشفى بنتها الميته اكلينيكيا منذ ولادتها 
وتركت البلكونه وداخله لاقيتها على الحيطة ومنورة جامد جدا 

*​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة مراسل المنتدي دي
علي فكرة انا اختي الصغننه لما عرفت موضوع الظهورات برده
هي كانت قاعده جنبي وانا بقرا الموضوع في المنتدي
طلبت منها انها تشوفها
لما نامت جاتلها في الحلم وشالتها كمان لانها كانت هتقع من مكان عالي​


----------



## oesi no (16 ديسمبر 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة مراسل المنتدي دي
> علي فكرة انا اختي الصغننه لما عرفت موضوع الظهورات برده
> هي كانت قاعده جنبي وانا بقرا الموضوع في المنتدي
> ...


*حلوة وقديمة 
يمكن من قبل ما تعرفى المنتدى 
كان اسم شهرتى زمان 
خدى من اختك بركة 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 ديسمبر 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *حلوة وقديمة *​
> 
> *يمكن من قبل ما تعرفى المنتدى *
> *كان اسم شهرتى زمان *
> *خدى من اختك بركة *​


 
 ههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب حصلنا الشرف
ماشي اجيبلك حبة ؟​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 ديسمبر 2009)

بركة ام النور تكون مع جميعنا اميييييييين
بجد الله ينور عليك وعلى اخبارك يا جو
وفى انتظار كل جديد 
​


----------



## dimitrios (16 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام الرب يسوع له المجد إلى الأبد

تذكروا دوماً يا إخوة أن العجائب تترافق بسلام و طمأنينة و عدم توتر و إيمان و خشوع

تذكروا القديسين الذين جربهم الشيطان بشبه ملاك نور

تذكروا القديسين الذين لم يقبلوا الظهورات خوفاً من أن تكون من الشيطان الخداع و أبوا الكذب و لكن الله القدير يعطي النعمة و يوضح هذه الأمور

كل الثقة أن الآباء القدسيين يستطعون أن يميزوا و يفحصوا هذه الظهورات

أنا أرثوذكسي من لبنان و لا أعرف الكثير عن ما يحدث في مصر و لكن قرأت عن هذه الظهورات

إن مصر أرض الرهبان و مؤسس الرهبنة القديس أنطونيوس الكبير و كثير من القديسيين الذين يغنون تراثنا الأرثوذكسي و هذا أمر غير مستبعد

إنه تعزية لكم و لما تعانون من إطهاد و قتل و تنكيل

إنه بركة في هذا العيد المجيد ميلاد ربنا و فادينا و مخلصنا

و لكن واظبوا على الصلاة متمثلين بالحمل الوديع الذي سيق إلى الزبح طالبين من والدة الله أم ربنا و مخلصنا أن تختبر هذه الظهورات و تبين حقيقتها

لا شك أن هذه الظهورات ممكن أن تكون من الله كما أن أبو الكذب ممكن أن يجربنا بهذه التجربة لنقع في فخه و شباكه

إذا أمكن أن تضعوا آراء الآباء في هذا الموضوع و أن تصلوا بحرارة أكثر و أكبر لينعم الرب ببركاته عليكم و علينا

سلام و محبة أرجوا أن تقبلوا مداخلتي و أطلب من الرب أن يسامحني إذا أخطئت و لكن خوفاً من تجربة الشيطان أطلب منكم الصلاة بحرارة و تذكروا قول الرسول
ولا عجب.لان الشيطان نفسه يغيّر شكله الى شبه ملاك نور.
2 كو 11 14

لذلك لنصلي أكثر و نحب أكثر و نصوم و نحضر نفوسنا لإستقبال الرب يسوع و ليظهر الرب حقيقة هذه الظهورات ليؤمن كثيرين و تكون لنا بركة من العليّ


----------



## Coptic Man (16 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم يا مراسلنا علي التغطية الجميلة دي

وبركة ام النور تكون معانا​


----------



## سور (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا للاخبار الحلوة*
*بركة ام النور تكون معانا*​


----------



## BITAR (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*بركتها تكون مع الجميع 
امين
*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*تغطية ممتازة للاحداث 
بركة ام النور تكون معانا كلنا

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*الله عليك يجو يمراسلنا الهمام راسلنا كدة لحد يوم الخميس او الجمعه ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*بركاتك يا امي*
*ميرسي ليك جدااااااااا*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## عمادفايز (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا على التغطية وبركتها تكون معانا*


----------



## grges monir (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شفاعتها وبركاتها تكون معانا امين
ميرسى على الاخبار الحلوة


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*قام شخص بتطيّر ثلاث حمامات لخداع المسيحين..فتجمدت الحمامات الثلاث 

هذا وقد ظهرت السيدة العذراء مجددًا فجر الثلاثاء في تمام الثانية فجرًا متجلية بشخصها كاملاً بصحبة ثمان ملائكة ساجدين لها علي السحاب في شكل نوراني في السحاب، وهذا المشهد استمر ثلاث ساعات متواصلة حيث ملأت الأنوار السماء .

وقد شاهدها مايقرب من 200 ألف شخص طبقا لرؤية شاهد العيان "ريمون عادل" خادم الكنيسة الذي صرح لـ "الأقباط متحدون" بالمعجزات التي صاحبت مشهد التجلي وأولها أن السيدة العذراء شفت سيدة عمياء وصرخت السيدة أنها عادت تري من جديد.

وظهرت لفتاة صغيرة عمرها 14 سنة حيث قالت الطفلة "نفسي أشوف ماما العذارء" وفعلا رأتها الفتاة وقالت بعد رؤيتها علي المناره"انا شفت ماما العذراء وبتشاورلي باي باي" 

وصرخت سيدة مسلمة بصوتٍ عالٍ "هي دي ستنا مريم" وظلت تزغرد من الفرحة.

وكان هناك من يريد أن يُكذّب الظهور، حيث قامت مجموعة من الشبان المسلمين بتطيّر ثلاث حمامات فوق الكنيسة ولأنها ليست حمامات نورانية وليست هي بالسيده العذراء، حدثت معجزة أخري حيث تجمدت الثلاث حمامات علي منارات الكنيسة حتي كتابة هذة الكلمات 

وأضاف ريمون أن الأنبا دوماديوس مطران الجيزة أكد عند قدومه للمطرانية أن الظهور سماوي حقيقي مؤكدًا أن المطرانية في انتظار قداسة البابا شنودة لأجل توثيق الظهورات وتسيجلاتها لبثها علي قناه أغابي القبطية الأرثوذكسية.

ومن ضمن المعجزات ظهور سرب حمام نوراني فجر الاثنين علي هيئة صليب فوق الكنيسة 

وأضاف أن هناك العشرات من إيطاليا وأمريكا وكندا قد اتصلوا بالقمص داود ابراهيم راعي كنيسة السيدة العذراء والملاك ميخائيل بالوراق عندما سمعوا بالظهورات وقد حجزوا علي أقرب ميعاد للطيران لأخذ بركة السيدة العذراء


منقول
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 ديسمبر 2009)

ليتمجد اسم الرب 
ميييرسى خالص يا ابينا الغالى صوت صارخ على الاخبار العظيمة دى
بركتك يا ام النووووووووووووووور ​


----------



## maramero (16 ديسمبر 2009)

بركة ام النور فلتكن مع جميعنا امين


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*السيدة كوكب تشهد بمعجزة السيدة العذراء


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhaa9t_kI5Y

فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: « لِدَيْنُونَةٍ أَتَيْتُ أَنَا إِلَى هَذَا الْعَالَمِ حَتَّى يُبْصِرَ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُبْصِرُونَ وَيَعْمَى الَّذِينَ يُبْصِرُونَ» (يو  9 :  39)*


----------



## SALVATION (16 ديسمبر 2009)

_يادى التليفون اللى فضحنا ده يا جو_
_تسلم ايدك يا جو_​


----------



## التايسونى (16 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا استاذنا على كل جديد لان انت صاحب كل جديد طب انت عاارف  انا مين


----------



## التايسونى (16 ديسمبر 2009)

طبعا انت عاارف انا مين


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*فى مُتابعة لمُعجزة شفاء السيدة "كوكب منير" بالتزامُن مع الظهورات النورانية للقديسة العذراء بكنيستها بالوراق، وأخذ -الأقباط الأحرار- بركة تغطيتها مُنذ اللحظات الأولى،  كنا قد أجرينا أول حوار مُصور مع السيدة كوكب وبعض من عرفوها عن قُرب طوال السنوات التى عانت فيها من فقد شِبه تام للبصر بسبب نزيف بشبكية العين ناتج عن إصابتها بمرض السُكر (السُكرى) منذ ما يَقرُب من خمسة عشر عاماً..

واستكمالاً  للتحقق من المُعجزة علمياً ،  رافقت كاميرا الأقباط الأحرار السيدة "كوكب مُنير" فى أول زيارة لها للطبيب المُتابع لحالتها على مدار 6 سنوات، "الدكتور صفوت شاكر - استشارى طب وجراحة العيون ورئيس قِسم الرَمد بمستشفى النيل" فى عيادته الخاصة (3 شارع خماروية من شارع شُبرا - القاهرة - ت/ 24313142 - 0124949704)، والذى أكَد -بعد إجراء فحص شامل للعين بالأجهزة الطبية- أن ما حدث لا يجد له تفسيراً عِلمياً، ولا يُمكن أن يَحدث إلا نتيجة "مُعجزة"..

وجاء التقرير الطبى الذى وضعه "الدكتور صفوت شاكر" بمثابة صفعة على وجه المُشككين فى حقيقة ظهور العذراء القديسة بالوراق وغيره من الظهورات السابقة، وما تبع كل هذه الظهورات من مُعجزات وظواهر خارقة للطبيعة أدهشت العقل البشرى..


فيما يَلى نص التقرير الطبى، مع صورة ضوئية بخط الدكتور صفوت شاكر -استشارى طب وجراحة العيون ورئيس قِسم الرَمد بمستشفى النيل..

دكتور/ صفوت شاكر
 أخصائى طب وجراحة العيون
رئيس قسم الرمد بمستشفى النيل

التاريخ: 17- 12- 2009
السيدة / كوكب منير شحاتة

السيدة كوكب تعالج منذ ستة سنوات بتغيرات سكرية بالشبكية للعينين وهى تعالج منذ فترة طويلة من مرض السكر وضغط الدم المرتفع، وتم عمل جلسات ليزر علاجية اكثر من مرة، وتم عمل حقنة بالجسم الزجاجى، وتم عمل فحوصات للعينين (أشعة بالصبغة على العينين) ونتيجة لكل العلاج السابق من حَقن أو ليزر حدث تَليُف بالشبكية وضمور بمركز الإبصار مما أدى إلى ضَعف حاد بالبصر لأقل من 60/6 ، وكان ذلك وضع نهائى. 

وبالفحص اليوم وَجدت أن قوة الإبصار بالعينين تَحسُن ووصلت إلى 18/6 ، ويُعتبر هذا حدث غير طبيعى (مُعجزة) 

لأنه علمياً التليُفات بالشبكية ومركز الإبصار هو وضع نهائى، والتحسُن هو فَضل من الله وقديسيه على السيدة كوكب ،،      وهذا تقرير طبى بذلك

تحريرا فى 17-12-2009*








​


----------



## النهيسى (18 ديسمبر 2009)

عطايا الرب وأمه الحنون كثيره جدا

شكرا ليكم

​


----------

